# my new ride



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, you got a lap dance! ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

lapstrakes! Nice!!! She's a beaut! I hauled some huge reds outta one like that (Capt Will!) and that boat brings back some great memories. Very pretty!


----------



## Ram5773 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome boat, Congrats.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats, legendary skiff and for good reason. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats. Mine was a72 and Kevlar had not been invented yet. ;D ;D

Love those lappy's.  and you'll really enjoy the ride.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

crappity smack, nice laps!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, add a jack plate and that is one heck of Biscane Ride!!


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

That is a timeless beauty! If you take take care of her, she will still be pretty 20 years from now!


----------



## GatorDebaiter (Jan 20, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------

